# We're on kibble!



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Well, I am proud to announce that all of our dogs are on Acana kibble! Yay! Jack was on kibble as a pup and DH and I vowed that we would NOT start him on canned...we upgraded him to Acana grain free Wild Prairie (I think all their stuff is grain free) and the girls got a taste and simply loved it!

Jack has been on this for a couple of months. He scratches a lot so we have just changed him to Acana Pacifica and bought some chicken free grain free treats...I hope this will make a difference, he doesn't have any sores, but he scratches like he itches and neither of the other dogs do. 

So, the big transition was just no biggie, they gobble it up! It is so much easier and I know they will benefit in every way. I've got LOTS of water everywhere so they can get their quota...we are so happy!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Sunny is on the same thing and he loves it.....but it appears he would love about anything....but, according to his breeder, it most closely mirrors what he was on so voila!!! I use the regionals, too, and currently wild prairie. I picked up a small bag of the Pacifica (I think that's it) which is also their regionals but basically fish and he loves it too! Makes feeding simple.

I do, however, also supplement with premade raw, usually Nature's Variety or Stella and Chewy's. Good for you! Glad it worked out --- I find it a great food, and also tried the Orijen, but was a little rich for his system...


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Yaayyyy!!!! I'm so happy to hear this. Don't you just love it when everything falls in place for our beloved furry kids.

Charlie and Edison are also on kibble. For Charlie (being a picky eater on occasion), I supplement with raw (NV duck) and/or Stella Chewy Dried Freeze (Duck and/or venison) and a dash of liver biscotti. Edison likes his kibble plain but he'll eat any style of kibble I put in his crate. 

Your three musketeer are so adorable!!!!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

@liljaker: I never dreamed it would be so easy, but I guess the good quality kibbles taste good, I'm glad Sonny has a normal appetite. It dispels my theory that Jack's finicky habits are due to his coloring...I need to read more about supplementing with anything, I know nothing about raw and there are three of 'em, so price is an issue. Sonny is certainly a good advertisement for what Acana can do for a poodles looks!
@Joelly, yes, we are just delighted that it all flowed so easily! I may have to try Stella's raw if I decide to supplement, you and liljaker both use it so it must be good! I need to look up your pups, I can't remember them...you need a photo signature! I'm going to look them up right now!


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Sorry about that. You're right. I need a picture signature.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh! Could they be any cuter?! I love Charlies little ears and Edison is precious. How old is Edison in the pictures?


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Thank you so much for the compliments!!! We love them too much I think. Lol.

Edison is 4 months in that picture.


----------



## Toy poodlelvr (Mar 24, 2013)

Dallasminis said:


> Well, I am proud to announce that all of our dogs are on Acana kibble! Yay! Jack was on kibble as a pup and DH and I vowed that we would NOT start him on canned...we upgraded him to Acana grain free Wild Prairie (I think all their stuff is grain free) and the girls got a taste and simply loved it!
> 
> Jack has been on this for a couple of months. He scratches a lot so we have just changed him to Acana Pacifica and bought some chicken free grain free treats...I hope this will make a difference, he doesn't have any sores, but he scratches like he itches and neither of the other dogs do.
> 
> So, the big transition was just no biggie, they gobble it up! It is so much easier and I know they will benefit in every way. I've got LOTS of water everywhere so they can get their quota...we are so happy!



Great news!! I LOVE acana!!! My dog is thriving on it


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Yay! Makes life _so much _nicer when everyone enjoys meal time! Glad you found the winning 'recipe.' A number of my friends feed Acana with great success. :eating: Bon Appétit to your trio!:dog::dog::dog:


----------

